# Yellow Cervical Mucus during 56 Days PostPartum?



## WinterPrego (Dec 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever experienced yellow egg white type cervical mucus during the 56 days of postpartum? After my lochia stopped at 4 1/2 weeks, I had bleeding two weeks later that looked exactly like a menstrual period. It even lasted as long as mine did before pregnancy and birth, which was 6 days. I've read so many times, and several women have told me to ignore that bleeding, even if it looked like a period, because it was within the 56 days. But about two days after the bleeding I started having yellow egg white cervical mucus, which lasted for about two days. And my cervix feels very open. I know the cervix tends to feel different after birth,and mine does feel more like a slit, than round, but it also feels very open. I'm just wondering if you guys think this means my fertility is returning? I'm ecobreastfeeding, so if it is, I'm very disappointed, because my baby is only two months!


----------



## RaspberryLeaf (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't think I would take the risk.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Yellow CF is usually an indication that it is less fertile. It is not uncommon to have CF and spotting after your pp bleeding has stopped. But, statistically speaking, prior to 8 weeks pp, any bleeding is most likely hormonal and not a true period (in other words not preceded by ovulation). I would absolutely keep an eye on it and pay attention to any changes (like progressing to clear- a sign of increasing fertility) and especially pay attention to any bleeding after 8 weeks. You could start temping when you spot future CF to see if you catch an O spike as well.

Here is a quote from a very knowledgeable MDC member regarding return of fertility postpartum:

Quote:


> *Posted by JMJ*
> 
> About 2/3 of women will ovulate before the return of their first AF, and about 1/2 of those (so 1/3 of all women) will have fertile cycles. The remainder will have inadequate luteal phases that will not sustain a pregnancy. Statistically, about 6% of women get pregnant before their first PP AF if they do nothing to prevent it. This is regardless of when AF comes.
> 
> ...


----------

